# Robusto's



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Some pics from tuesday night at Robusto's.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Looks like a good time!!!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

That must've been a blast!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid thinks tx_tuff has found a "New Home"... <G>


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Cool pics! You and your boys did alot of drinking? lol They look like theyre gone!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Squid thinks tx_tuff has found a "New Home"... <G>


Seems that way LOL


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

LouZava said:


> Cool pics! You and your boys did alot of drinking? lol They look like theyre gone!


I think they were just trying to look cool.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks like you guys had an awesome time. Thanks for sharing! 

CD


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

looks like a great time!!


----------

